# When should a kitten go home?



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I just put a deposit on a ragdoll kitten and the litter was just born yesterday. :razz: Yay. Although I may have to wait for the next litter to be born as there may not be what I want in this litter.

Anyhow. I was under the impression that like dogs, cats can go home at 8 weeks? This breeder and a few others I have researched, don't send the kittens home until 12 weeks. Is this normal? The kitten will have 2 set of shots by then, dewormed 4 times and health clearences.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

12 weeks is now considered the norm, it allows the kitten to be better socialized with it's litter mates and Mom before leaving home.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

12 weeks is absolutely the right age. Many shelters will let them go at 8 weeks because they are capable of being separated from mom/littermates (or they were orphans to begin with), it saves them money and people like the idea of little tiny kittens...making adoptions much easier.

But...an 8 week old is likely to not be well socialized. Think about it...they spend their first 6-7 weeks learning survival skills...getting eyesight and hearing, learning to walk, getting teeth, learning to use a litterbox, getting weaned onto food, learning to identify danger etc. There's not much time there to learn social skills. Weeks 6-12 is the time they learn things like not to bite too hard, how to be brave without mama right there, mama teaches acceptable and not acceptable behaviors etc. 

BTW...a breeder that sends kittens home before 12 weeks is not in compliance with CFA or TICA and it's a pretty good sign of a backyard breeder.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it normal that my breeder is not letting me have my kitten before she is 14 weeks?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes...many breeders will keep them longer than the 12 weeks, especially if they have to travel a significant distance to their new home. It's not uncommon for them to keep a kitten till 16 weeks if it's going on a plane.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> 12 weeks is absolutely the right age. Many shelters will let them go at 8 weeks because they are capable of being separated from mom/littermates (or they were orphans to begin with), it saves them money and people like the idea of little tiny kittens...making adoptions much easier.
> 
> But...an 8 week old is likely to not be well socialized. Think about it...they spend their first 6-7 weeks learning survival skills...getting eyesight and hearing, learning to walk, getting teeth, learning to use a litterbox, getting weaned onto food, learning to identify danger etc. There's not much time there to learn social skills. Weeks 6-12 is the time they learn things like not to bite too hard, how to be brave without mama right there, mama teaches acceptable and not acceptable behaviors etc.
> 
> BTW...a breeder that sends kittens home before 12 weeks is not in compliance with CFA or TICA and it's a pretty good sign of a backyard breeder.


 
Thanks for the info... thought this was the case. Ya this breeder is with CFA and TICA, I looked it up and it looks like they are doing everything by the book which is what I was looking for.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It is nice to see a person who is buying a cat and has researched the breeder. I hope you post pictures when you are able to bring your baby home.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Leazie said:


> It is nice to see a person who is buying a cat and has researched the breeder. I hope you post pictures when you are able to bring your baby home.


 
I will post tons of pictures for sure. It might not be for a while though. Not sure how many are in this litter yet(she doesn't want to say yet since they were just born) and there are 5 more people in front of me, so I may have to wait for the next litter but I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Consider the wait a blessing! 

My little one was given away at 8 weeks, and although I love her to pieces, sometimes she is a nightmare! Well, that might just be the calico in her, LOL!


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

In my country 13 weeks is mandated by the cat clubs (vax at 12 weeks + 1 week wait for reactions), cat behaviourists are advising breeders to wait until 16 weeks because that according to them would be even better for socialization. I got Flynn and dEUS from the same breeder at the same time, Flynn was 13 weeks and dEUS 16 weeks and I felt that dEUS seemed more ready. Next kitten I get I would be happy to wait until 16 weeks again

Another reason some breeders keep their kittens longer is because they vaccinate at 12 and 15 weeks in stead of at 9 and 12 weeks because at the later age you have less chance of interference by antibodies from the mother's milk. Second vaccination at 15 weeks + 1 week wait for signs of adverse vaccination reaction = 16 weeks.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

3furbabies said:


> The kitten will have 2 set of shots by then, dewormed 4 times and health clearences.


I would expect microchipping and neutering as well, otherwise all normal.

12 weeks is the minimum age I'm allowed to adopt kittens out at, though it varies by each governing body here from 10-12 weeks. Breeders can of course keep them longer if they wish to. Certainly 16 weeks is not so unusual.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

The breeder from whom I got Franklin keeps kittens until they're 16 weeks old.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

My first TICA raggie was 12 weeks before coming home, and my second one on the way will be 12 weeks as well.


----------

